# Signmaking Jig Recommendations



## bayouladywoodworker (Oct 17, 2011)

I am in the market for a sign making jig set. I looked at the reviews for both the Rockler and Woodcraft, but those did not get very good reviews. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ruth, none of the sign making kits are wonderful. They do work but can be a real pain to keep adjusted. You should look in the signmaking sub-section of the forums where you will find discussion on free handing signs, a very practical way to go. A steady hand and a set of router ski's will have you turning out great results in no time.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Myself and a few others have the Milescraft sign making kit. Some have made improvements on it, but I've been using it right out of the box, but with a home made jig to hold my work down and hold the sign making kit to the work. I've made about 18 signs with it so far and I like it. But I am also practicing a bit freehand, and hope to one day retire the Milescraft! *


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, as Mike said, there is no such thing as a really handy, easy-to-use sign making jig which is a great puzzle to me. It simply CANNOT be that hard. I sent the Rockler folks a nice note regarding their outfit and made some suggestions. I WAS going to send it back to them but I had ground up the PLASTIC busing and a couple letters and concluded it was no more use them than it was to me so I s---canned the whole box!! Ha! For one thing.....all they gotta do is make the stinking templates THICKER!! Then include the proper bush for those who don't already have a bunch of them. I'm sure it CAN be done at a retail than could produce a reasonable profit.
Until then I'm staggering along with an ancient set of stuff that I have modified and cobbled together.
Good luck in your search but I think Indiana Jones had an easier time finding the Temple Of Doom than you'll have finding a usable set!! LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

LONG Letter Template Guides

Letter Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

Yes, the brass guides will fit the MIlesCraft jig, easy stuff...
P.C. type(size) A,B, guides AND C ring nut.

Just a note ,you can make your own templates to fit the MC jig..by using 1/8" thick MDF..
Like if you want 6" tall letters just use two of the rails..with a bit more support under them...easy stuff again.. 

If you want more support for the templates use 1/4" thick MDF and put a rabbet edge on it to fit into the rails,you can also glue the black template to some MDF, in that way you don't need cut out the letters in the glue on MDF,just a Hvy. frame so to speak.. and helps the templates from dropping out all the time..

===



sourdough said:


> Well, as Mike said, there is no such thing as a really handy, easy-to-use sign making jig which is a great puzzle to me. It simply CANNOT be that hard. I sent the Rockler folks a nice note regarding their outfit and made some suggestions. I WAS going to send it back to them but I had ground up the PLASTIC busing and a couple letters and concluded it was no more use them than it was to me so I s---canned the whole box!! Ha! For one thing.....all they gotta do is make the stinking templates THICKER!! Then include the proper bush for those who don't already have a bunch of them. I'm sure it CAN be done at a retail than could produce a reasonable profit.
> Until then I'm staggering along with an ancient set of stuff that I have modified and cobbled together.
> Good luck in your search but I think Indiana Jones had an easier time finding the Temple Of Doom than you'll have finding a usable set!! LOL


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Bob! That's all wonderful and I have no doubt you are correct in all you say.....as usual!! ha!
BUT.......what does a person do who just wants to BUY a kit that is EASY to assemble and EASY to use that gets reasonable results.
It still ain't out there.
growl growl.....shuffle shuffle.....back to my cave.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

You can get the Pro.set from Milescraft, see the reviews,it's a easy jig to use and setup..and you will get reasonable results  the clamps that come with the set is the key to get good results..



Amazon.com: Milescraft 1212 Sign Pro Router Signmaking Jig: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1206 SignCrafter Signmaking template kit with TurnLock: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Milescraft 1212 Sign Pro Router Signmaking Jig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvxZxAQW9Sg


===


sourdough said:


> Hey Bob! That's all wonderful and I have no doubt you are correct in all you say.....as usual!! ha!
> BUT.......what does a person do who just wants to BUY a kit that is EASY to assemble and EASY to use that gets reasonable results.
> It still ain't out there.
> growl growl.....shuffle shuffle.....back to my cave.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if you polish the alumuinum rails the router will slide better. I had the 1206 and that is what i did try it


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The 1212 from Milescraft fits the desription of easy to assemble and easy to use with reasonable results........... it would be nice if it were easier with better results but I am satisfied with and it also ther inlay kit.


----------



## bayouladywoodworker (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike. That was what I was figuring given the reviews of them. A friend asked me to make him a sign, and I told him sure. Then i sat there and thought do I use scroll saw and have letter pop forward or router and have them cut in. I think I will try both.


----------



## bayouladywoodworker (Oct 17, 2011)

LOL, I completely understand where you are coming from. Been there with some other stuff.


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2016)

I just purchased the 1212 sign pro and am returning it as the base plate that comes with it will not line up or fit my router (Bosch MRC23EVSK 2.3 HP). I assume that since it is a new router design that Bosch changed all there base plate mounts, and the sign pro has not updated there universal base to accommodate for this yet.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's too bad! I love my 1212!! You can't maybe, make your own base plate? Many tutorials here or on Youtube to do that. 

These are some signs I made with mine and the case I made to store it.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the Milescraft sign making kit and made a few signs with it, but quickly retired it and go free hand now. Much happier with free hand.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ruth you need to go to the free hand sign part of this forum and see what everyone is doing. You will learn so much. You will have questions and there you will get answers. Here is the link.

Sign Making - Router Forums

I use the internet to get ideas then print them out and glue them to your wood. For wood most use western cedar that you get at Home Depot or Lowes. You can get the cedar planks that they make yard fences with. They are very cheap but you have to pick through them to get good one. Here is a couple of signs that I got ideas off the net. I used Microsoft Word for the letters and Googled the poodles for the silhouette of each dog.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Ruth you need to go to the free hand sign part of this forum and see what everyone is doing. You will learn so much. You will have questions and there you will get answers. Here is the link.
> 
> Sign Making - Router Forums
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

del schisler said:


> if you polish the alumuinum rails the router will slide better. I had the 1206 and that is what i did try it


What about putting a dry lube on the rails. Would that help?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> What about putting a dry lube on the rails. Would that help?


that too..
polish w/ wet aluminum foil...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've crept into the wild side to, of free hand! But I'll still keep my 1212 for some things. 

1st pic, is using the 1212 for the lettering and then wood burned some images. These were Christmas gifts. Second sign is 1st attempt at free hand sign making. Gave that one to my daughter that moved to Texas. The third pic is my 2nd attempt at same sign. I really didn't plan on giving the first one to anyone, because it was made out of cabinet grade plywood, but it ended up coming out so well, and my Daughter liked it, so I gave it to her. Second one was made from Pine. And I'm in the middle of my third freehand. Pictures soon.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, 2nd sign, I gave to my Chemo nurses, that took care of me during my treatments. It's displayed in the treatment room.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

billyjim said:


> hawkeye10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ruth you need to go to the free hand sign part of this forum and see what everyone is doing. You will learn so much. You will have questions and there you will get answers. Here is the link.
> ...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I use regular printer paper and 3M super 77 spray adhesive. Works great.


----------



## ron heferen (Sep 30, 2017)

N'awlins77 said:


> *Myself and a few others have the Milescraft sign making kit. Some have made improvements on it, but I've been using it right out of the box, but with a home made jig to hold my work down and hold the sign making kit to the work. I've made about 18 signs with it so far and I like it. But I am also practicing a bit freehand, and hope to one day retire the Milescraft! *


where can I find a jig for the rockler letters to hold them while I use the router.


----------

